# Noch Cortina Layout



## tailsgunner (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello All, 

I was wondering has anybody that has a Noch preformed layout with the fake grass know how to turn that Noch layout to a winter snow like layout? So basically is it possible to remove the grass effect and then repaint the whole layout snow white (except for the lake area)?

Thank you


----------



## rjhoffmann (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a Noch layout, and have not considered putting snow on it ... but if I would, I would try to see how Xmas tree white flocking would look ... hat is fake snow, and it has fine enough flakes, it could pass ... 

Another thought is to use felt flocking that is available for drawer bottoms -- but not sure if it comes in white. Just another option ... 

The point that I want to make I that it would be better to use it as a spray on to make an uneven cover -- like snow does as it falls, instead of painting it on ...


----------



## tailsgunner (Nov 17, 2015)

I planned to use an airbrush. I would like this to be a permanent change as I usually only run my Z during the Christmas holidays season. 

I'm thinking the Christmas tree canned flocking spray won't last over time. The felt material would hide a lot of the details of the landscape.

On another note, for you Z heads, I just noticed a guy on ebay selling three Noch connected layout, 2 SP engine and SP cars, MTL track and switches and numerous building and a bunch of extras for $500.00. He is located in Cypress CA and only local pick up (because of the size of the layout and boxes and boxes of accessories) what a deal!!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Woodland has a few snow scene products. Click here:
http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/SN140/page/1


----------



## tailsgunner (Nov 17, 2015)

Patrick1544 said:


> Woodland has a few snow scene products. Click here:
> http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/SN140/page/1


Thank you...the video is very interesting indeed!!!


----------



## z.scale.hobo (Jan 9, 2016)

*RE: Winterizing Noch Cortina Layout 85880*



tailsgunner said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was wondering has anybody that has a Noch preformed layout with the fake grass know how to turn that Noch layout to a winter snow like layout? So basically is it possible to remove the grass effect and then repaint the whole layout snow white (except for the lake area)?
> 
> Thank you


I had a customer in 2010 make the same request. Here is what Noch told me back then:With reference to your customer's question how to winterize the Cortina layout, there are two possibilities:

To remove the grass from a Noch Cortina to facilitate a winter configuration:
1. Use water and soak the grass: you do not need to warm up the water. It is enough to use cold water. After approx. 5 minutes, he can rub off the grass. We cannot assure that colour will also be removed with this method and that the result is satisfying your customer. In addition, it is quite laborious to do it in this way, but it will work.
2. Use Noch powdered snow: Just sprinkle it on the layout, on the grass etc. Like in nature there will be snow on the vegetation. Using this powder, you can remove it in spring again. You can go sure that the layout will not be damaged. However, the snow is not fixed and in case of transport it will not hold.

Sincerely,
Frank Daniels
Owner - z.scale.hobo, a Noch Top Dealer
www.zscalehobo.com
Irvine, California USA


----------



## tailsgunner (Nov 17, 2015)

z.scale.hobo said:


> I had a customer in 2010 make the same request. Here is what Noch told me back then:With reference to your customer's question how to winterize the Cortina layout, there are two possibilities:
> 
> To remove the grass from a Noch Cortina to facilitate a winter configuration:
> 1. Use water and soak the grass: you do not need to warm up the water. It is enough to use cold water. After approx. 5 minutes, he can rub off the grass. We cannot assure that colour will also be removed with this method and that the result is satisfying your customer. In addition, it is quite laborious to do it in this way, but it will work.
> ...


Hello Frank, 

Thank you very much for your input. I'm still looking for a more permanent snow diorama, as I move the unit from storage 10 months out of the year, and then take the layout out during the Christmas season. 

Once I figure this out, I will contact you on the track for my layout I see you offer on ebay. 

Thank you again for you input. 

TG


----------



## z.scale.hobo (Jan 9, 2016)

tailsgunner said:


> Hello Frank,
> 
> Thank you very much for your input. I'm still looking for a more permanent snow diorama, as I move the unit from storage 10 months out of the year, and then take the layout out during the Christmas season.
> 
> ...


TG:

Thanks, but realize that my prices at the auction site are usually on the order of 10% higher than directly at my site. Feel free to buy there, but if you click a couple times further (by going to www.zscalehobo.com), you can save $50 on that track pack alone.

Also, I have had Noch produce winterized versions of Sonnenalpe in the past. I just sent them an inquiry to produce a winterized Cortina. Let's see what happens. It might be less effort to buy a new one in winter configuration and might be something others looking at this post may have interest in purchasing.

Thanks!
Frank Daniels
Owner - z.scale.hobo, A Noch Top Dealer
www.zscalehobo.com
Irvine, California USA


----------

